# Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger?



## Snak3_Plissk3n (31. Oktober 2013)

*Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger?*

Hallo,

ich habe vor einigen Monaten ein Abo abgeschlossen, bei dem ich Battlefield 4 einem Prämienempfänger zukommen lassen konnte...

Jedoch landete dies bis heute noch nicht in seinem Briefkasten !

Kann mir jemand sagen, wann es ankommen wird ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger ???*

Ich frage nach, danke für die Meldung!


----------



## AlphaNUSS (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger ???*

Ich hab mein bf4 auch noch nicht bekommen. Kann ich die Aboprämie auch noch wechseln?


----------



## 3-way (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger ???*

Hab mir schon gedacht dass der Prämienversand keine hohe Priorität hat. Habe daher auch damals eine andere Prämie genommen und zocke gerade bf4.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger ???*

Hab mir jetzt bf4 bei origin geholt und gebs nach 24 Stunden wieder zurück.


----------



## PaulTheBro (1. November 2013)

AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt bf4 bei origin geholt und gebs nach 24 Stunden wieder zurück.


 
So kann man's auch machen! 
Hoffe es kommt heute endlich an..
Aber bitte spätestens Morgen, will das Wochenende genießen.

Habe nochmal im FAQ nachgeschaut, dort steht:



			
				Das PCGH Abo-FAQ mit Antworten zu den wichtigsten Fragen schrieb:
			
		

> Erhalte ich eine Spiele-Prämie rechtzeitig zum Release, wenn das Spiel noch gar nicht erschienen ist?
> Bei unserem Versender, mit dem wir zusammenarbeiten, liegen die Versionen ca. 1-2 Tage vor Release vor - die Versionen werden sofort nach Lagereingang per Post verschickt. Die Lieferzeit beträgt in der Regel 1-3 Tage, worauf wir keinen direkten Einfluss haben. Vorausgesetzt das Abo ist bezahlt (!), geht also das Spiel raus, sobald dieses im Lager eingetroffen ist. Erfahrungsgemäß klappt die Zustellung also meistens direkt zum Release-Termin..


----------



## jovialgent81 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger ???*

Hmm schade bei Diablo 3 hats damals hervorragend geklappt.


----------



## Wambofisch (2. November 2013)

Also bei mir war die Post gerade durch... Zeitung ist gekommen auf bf4 warte ich immer noch.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (2. November 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger ???*

Dann wirds wohl am Montag kommen


----------



## PaulTheBro (3. November 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger?*

Hoffentlich


----------



## Atomtoaster (3. November 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger?*

Ich drücke euch leidgeplagten die Daumen.


----------



## DrTod55 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger?*

Hallo,

habe gerade mit dem Kundendienst (0911/99399098) telefoniert,

die sagten mir wegen der Feiertage könnte es nun noch 5-10 Tage dauern.

DrTod55


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (4. November 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger ???*

Danke für die Info !

Echt toller Service gegenüber der Abonennten !!!


----------



## DrTod55 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger ???*

Hallo,

habe parallel eine E-mail an den Kundenservice geschrieben, die haben mir geantwortet das es versendet wurde

und in 2- 3 Tagen ankommen sollte.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. November 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger?*

Seht's mal so: Derzeit regen sich viele Online-Spieler über Probleme auf. Wenn ihr erst in ein paar Tagen zum Spielen kommt, wurde vielleicht zwischenzeitlich etwas per Patch gefixt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Wambofisch (4. November 2013)

:ch finde es trotzdem gut das ihr aaa Titel wie bf4 verschenkt. Immerhin 60Euro für das abo und das Spiel kostet genauso viel also quasi geschenkt. Da muss man eig auchnicht meckern wenn es später kommt.

Klar ist's schade aber geschenkt kann man es sicher gut verkraften.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. November 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger?*

Sehr vernünftige Einstellung. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (4. November 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger?*



Wambofisch schrieb:


> :ch finde es trotzdem gut das ihr aaa Titel wie bf4 verschenkt. Immerhin 60Euro für das abo und das Spiel kostet genauso viel also quasi geschenkt. Da muss man eig auchnicht meckern wenn es später kommt.
> 
> Klar ist's schade aber geschenkt kann man es sicher gut verkraften.


 
Wo Du Recht hast...


----------



## AlphaNUSS (4. November 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger?*

Habs schon einen Tag lang gespielt und dann über Origin wieder zurückgegeben.
Und ich hatte kaum Probleme mit den Servern oder sonstigem....

Kann man den ungefähr sagen, wann es denn los geschickt wird? 2-3 Tage oder 5-10?

Und es wäre ganz schön gewesen, wenn man per Mail darüber benachrichtigt worden wäre, 
dass das Spiel später als erwartet verschickt wird.


----------



## jovialgent81 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger?*

Hmm hab Heute mal ne Mail an den Kundenservice geschrieben und als Antwort heißt es, dass der Versand in den nächsten Tagen veranlasst wird... Das finde ich dann schon ein wenig schwach!


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (7. November 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger?*



jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Hmm hab Heute mal ne Mail an den Kundenservice geschrieben und als Antwort heißt es, *dass der Versand in den nächsten Tagen veranlasst wird*... Das finde ich dann schon ein wenig schwach!


 


DrTod55 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe parallel eine E-mail an den Kundenservice geschrieben, die haben mir geantwortet *das es versendet wurde*
> 
> und in 2- 3 Tagen ankommen sollte.





Passt ja irgendwie nicht ganz zusammen...


----------



## PaulTheBro (7. November 2013)

Hoffentlich ist es Dann wenigstens die Vorbesteller Version mit China Rising. Aber dafür ist es glaube ich schon zu spät


----------



## DrTod55 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger?*

Hallo,

habe es gestern doch endlich erhalten!

Werde es heute bei Expert umtauschen, da habe ich es mit am Montag gekauft.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (7. November 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger ???*

Mein Prämienempfänger hat es nun auch erhalten 

Danke für den attraktiven Deal Abo + BF 4 an PCGH !


----------



## PaulTheBro (7. November 2013)

Meins ist auch eben angekommen..
China Rising war dabei
Freu mich.


Danke PCGH..


----------



## jovialgent81 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger?*

Hier immer noch nichts.  Wär nett wenn sich einer von Computec/DPV mal hier dazu äussern würde.


----------



## etar (8. November 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger?*

Auch noch nichts angekommen.


----------



## jovialgent81 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger?*

Immer noch nichts hier. So langsam find ich es ärgerlich!


----------



## Martn84 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger?*

Hallo , auch ich habe das Problem dass ich noch nicht am Spielen bin. Bereits im November 2013 schloss ich ein ABo ab, danach kam per email , nach "nachfragen" > sowie Geldeingang verbucht wird, wird es verschickt. Gesagt getan, aber bis zum 20.12. kam nichts an. Zwischen den "Jahren" rief ich die Hotline an, die sagte das Spiel wäre schon verschickt und müsste eigentlich schon da sein. Bis heute ist nichts angekommen... Leider 

Ich mag Eure Zeitung. Deswegen habe ich ein Abo mit Euch abgeschlossen. Wann bekomme ich denn nun endlich das Game? 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Arrow1982 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wann kommt Battlefield 4 für die Prämienempfänger?*

Hallo!

Die erste Zeitung ist eingetroffen. Die Prämie aber noch nicht. Wie lange dauert das normalerweise mit der BF4 Prämie?


----------



## Wambofisch (10. Februar 2014)

Normalerweise sollte es da sein. Ich habe es letztes Jahr erhalten paar Wochen nach Release


----------

